#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [影片] 電影龍騎士

## 小野貓

http//www.eragonmovie.com/main.html?cid=us

Eragon龍騎士，看預告似乎拍得不錯?
但是我無法理解的是那隻龍有著鳥翅膀...
雖然說是虛構的生物，也沒人規定龍不能長鳥翅膀
可是我就是看了很不習慣說=_=

看國外的討論他們也不瞭解為什麼
因為原著小說的龍是傳統類似蝙蝠翅膀的龍

為什麼畫成鳥翅膀啊...為什麼為什麼... 囧

----------


## 狼王白牙

這一片的遊戲比電影還要早出現在商店裡喔

遊戲官方網站在 : *http://www.eragongame.com/us/*

11月17號開始發售，12月10號在台灣由*松崗*代理發行

看到遊戲裡面的龍噴火噴向整個軍隊的壯觀畫面，電影也應該是一定要看的啦

好像看到松崗網頁裡頭有預購原版遊戲送兩張電影票的活動

----------


## 亞多士

> Eragon龍騎士，看預告似乎拍得不錯?
> 但是我無法理解的是那隻龍有著鳥翅膀...
> 雖然說是虛構的生物，也沒人規定龍不能長鳥翅膀
> 可是我就是看了很不習慣說=_=
> 
> 看國外的討論他們也不瞭解為什麼
> 因為原著小說的龍是傳統類似蝙蝠翅膀的龍
> 
> 為什麼畫成鳥翅膀啊...為什麼為什麼... 囧


要取決於一開始的插畫師...
話說那位畫家（我忘了她叫什麼）在畫封面時就有一點把思飛（龍主角）給定型了
再說要是所有的龍都長一個樣子，那不是很無聊嗎？

----------


## 小野貓

書的封面 ，不是只有畫頭嗎？＿？

說我食古不化也好，思想守舊也好....我只喜歡傳統的造型
我總覺得龍就應該要有龍的樣子～～（純粹個人觀點）
換了造型就不像Dragon了.....囧

----------


## 亞多士

> 書的封面 ，不是只有畫頭嗎？＿？
> 
> 說我食古不化也好，思想守舊也好....我只喜歡傳統的造型
> 我總覺得龍就應該要有龍的樣子～～（純粹個人觀點）
> 換了造型就不像Dragon了.....囧


嗯...是只有頭...
唯一解釋...
克里斯多福在寫小說時...
時常寫到艾瑞岡會睡在思飛的雙翼下...
所以嘍...
羽毛自然比薄薄的肉膜溫暖...
睡起來比較舒服...
所以就畫成是羽毛翅膀啦～(XD~)
 :onion_14:   :onion_45:   :onion_61:  ...  :onion_29:

----------


## ╳淳╳

淳子我也好想看的說！！！

預告拍的真的很好的說　！！！

----------


## 亂蓋先生

龍的樣子 這只是每個人的感覺吧

只是東方接觸的比西方比起來要相對的少

比如說狗好了 不會有人規定狗長怎樣吧....

畢竟也是奇幻的東西 每個人都抱持不同想法摟

話說回來 這個預告片拍的非常棒 短短的幾秒就抓住觀眾的心

再加上跟目前奇幻界家喻戶曉的魔戒比較 讓人有一看的價值感

----------


## 小野貓

老話一句....要忠於原著才好看

電影還沒出來  國外大部分書迷都在抗議了....
撇開原著中的龍沒有羽毛不說，好像也很多地方和原著不符
我蠻討厭電影亂改原著.....

其實那電視上的預告我不是很喜歡 總覺得魄力不足
網站上的預告片比電視上的好說....
本來是很想看不過看到國外書迷的評價和預告後
我決定先觀望啦....等影評出來再說

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 老話一句....要忠於原著才好看
> 
> 電影還沒出來  國外大部分書迷都在抗議了....
> 撇開原著中的龍沒有羽毛不說，好像也很多地方和原著不符
> 我蠻討厭電影亂改原著.....


有個笑話這樣說:
某圖書館在書櫃上貼一張紙: *不要以改編的電影判斷原著的好壞*   :onion_21:  

笑話講完 XD , 補上預告片

感覺龍很後面才出來喔..前面還是以人的戰鬥為主

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OISmH4-Deyg[/youtube]

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

不才在想，把思飛改變形象是為了顛覆一般西方大眾對龍的思維

因為龍在西方是邪惡的象徵，所以插畫師把翅膀改成羽翼，這樣會比較可親一點

而且原著作者一直試圖把思飛塑造成一個最好的伙伴，不才個人最喜歡的其實是思飛那豐富具靈性的表情而非整體的宏偉感

----------


## 亞多士

> 不才在想，把思飛改變形象是為了顛覆一般西方大眾對龍的思維
> 
> 因為龍在西方是邪惡的象徵，所以插畫師把翅膀改成羽翼，這樣會比較可親一點
> 
> 而且原著作者一直試圖把思飛塑造成一個最好的伙伴，不才個人最喜歡的其實是思飛那豐富具靈性的表情而非整體的宏偉感


說的是...
老實說...
克里斯多福寫的這本小說最大的賣點之一就是把龍描寫的十分人性化...（會說話呢！）
（當然...用心靈溝通～如果會講話那聲音...）
不像傳統的龍大多只會吃人、搶矮人的寶藏（他寫的好像也會～^^"）
所以嘍...還蠻期待會拍成怎麼樣子（預告片只有大綱、沒有人與龍的對話...）

----------


## 銀月貓

劇情不太好(個人認為...

而且他沒有做完!!(留了很大的伏筆 只有打倒巫師而已 國王還沒出場
(只留下最後一幕國王用劍劃開地圖 後面是他的龍(超帥的

----------


## 奈良

呵呵~在國外看007的時候有看到預告片
不過不知道位啥麼我不太想看囧"...

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

小生已經看過了，感覺劇情太簡單(其實就是一個少年騎著龍搞革命)(炸)

思飛是悶騷大姐，這一點我可是非常不爽  :onion_31:  

不過取景真的是很漂亮(似乎是東歐地帶)，在服飾上，亞洲民族的感覺很濃厚

鴞亞變成了女主角....馬泰格的戲份比小說中少了好多

還有就是貓人，完全沒有出現在電影裏  :onion_32:  

總歸ㄧ句，小生覺得這部片純粹是看技術，劇情上不需要太計較XD

----------


## 亞多士

> 小生已經看過了，感覺劇情太簡單(其實就是一個少年騎著龍搞革命)(炸)
> 
> 思飛是悶騷大姐，這一點我可是非常不爽  
> 
> 不過取景真的是很漂亮(似乎是東歐地帶)，在服飾上，亞洲民族的感覺很濃厚
> 
> 鴞亞變成了女主角....馬泰格的戲份比小說中少了好多
> 
> 還有就是貓人，完全沒有出現在電影裏  
> ...


什麼？  :onion_12:  
貓人沒出現！！！  :onion_10:  
那可是一大敗筆啊！！  :onion_34:  
那隻貓人對艾瑞岡說的提示（當你沒武器時，去米諾樹下找，當你一無所有時，去打開靈魂墓室）是很重要的線索呢！
馬泰格也很重要...
算了...
意思到就好了...

----------


## 楓葉飄落

聽說電影不是很好看，
我看人家的評語都不是很好，
所以取消了打算，
想說看看原著小說好了，
但還是算了，沒這個時間呀(苦惱)..
而且我覺得沒什麼魄力啦..
電影比較適合給小朋友看..
沒有我要的感覺呀！！

----------

